# Finally, total success with my ear sensitive boy.



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on taking him to his first show! I personally think ear plugs are gifts from heaven for certain horses. It's amazing what a difference they can make! 

I'm also not opposed to calming pastes either, assuming they're legal. When I work with young horses I don't want their first experience at a show to be 1) over terrifying or 2) negative because he had to get his legs lunged off to be remotely safe.


----------

